# mladá



## Encolpius

Zdravím, místo slova syn a dcera se v hovorové češtině preferuje spíše kluk, holka a mladý. Např.: Nedávno koupil mladýmu / klukovi / holce nový byt... Ale nejsem si jist, jestli se říká: Nedávno koupil mladý [dceři] nový byt. Používá se mladá ve významu dcera? Děkuji.


----------



## werrr

Prý nemáme psát jednoslovné odpovědi, ale co máme psát, když pouhé _ano_ postačí?

(Spojení _nedávno koupil mladýmu nový/novej byt _je obecně české. Hovorová čeština je mluvená forma spisovné češtiny. Hovorová podoba tohoto spojení by byla _koupil mladému nový byt_.)


----------



## Hrdlodus

Mladá je i označení pro přítelkyni (girlfriend). Manželé někdy o svém partnerovi mluví jako o starým a o staré, tak to přešlo i mezi mladé, kdy chlapci o své přítelkyni mluví jako o mladé. Ale že by děvče mluvilo o příteli jako o mladým, jsem ještě neslyšel.

Také při kárání oslovuje někdy starší člověk mladého výrostka: "mladej" (ne mladý, jen mladej). Ale používá se to jen u chlapců / mužů (musí také být věkový rozdíl, aby to pooižití dávalo smysl), u děvčat lze narazit na "mladá dámo".

Rodiče také mluví o synovi se snachou / dceři se zeťem jako o mladých. "Večer přijdou mladý." (Ale nemyslím si, že by se používalo: "Večer přijdou mladí.")

Ale podrobnosti se už třeba mohou lišit. Já to nám takhle, třeba někdo slyšel používat "Můj mladej mi koupil prsten." nebo "Mladí nás letos pozvali na Vánoce."


----------



## Encolpius

Hrdlodus said:


> ... Ale používá se to jen u chlapců / mužů ....u děvčat lze narazit na "mladá dámo"....



Snad jsem se nevyjádřil kostrbatě....šlo mi o podstatné jméno mladá. Otec teď nedávno koupil mladý novej byt. (???) jakože dceři.... takže neexistuje


----------



## Hrdlodus

Já se špatně vyjádřil.
Chtěl jsem rozšířit téma o využití pojmenovávání pomocí mladý/á/é/í.

Jinak souhlasím s werrr.

To, co citujete, patří jen k tomu rozhořčenému oslovení "Tak poslyš, mladej, tohle si nejvykej!", což u dívek nejde.

U potomků platí to, co jste psal vy i werrr. "Mladý koupil nový byt a mladýmu auto. Von je starej Vomáčka děsně prachatej."


----------



## Encolpius

Ano, výraz mladí znám taky (Mladí se nám zítra vracej z Chorvatska - řekla paní Nováková.) 

1) Otec: Kde máš mladýho?  Matka: Náš mladý ještě chrápe.
2) Otec: Kde máš mladou? Matka: Naše mladá ještě chrápe. 

Ztámco dialog 1) se mi zdá, že jsem to slyšel, dialog 2) mi dělá starosti. Je možný dialog 2) ????


----------



## Hrdlodus

Také mi mladá dcera přijde méně frekventovaná než mladý syn, ale ne nepoužitelné. (A sám nemám ani sestru ani dceru.)


----------

